# fishy smell or taste?



## patg (Sep 8, 2015)

Alright all I have a 40" Masterbuilt propane and was challenged by my friend to smoke some lake trout and salmon that he caught last week.  Couple of questions:
1.) Good quick brine for both?
2.) Best woods to use and for how long/temp?
3.) Read about an after smell and taste left in the smoker.  How do I remedy this? 
Any other info would be much appreciated.  I did read around here but looking more for a concensus what to and not to dos.


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2015)

Try the search for Salmon.I do Blackfish and Tuna Bellies in my MES40. Once in a while never had a problem with carry over smell.Keep the temps on the lower side.

Richie


----------



## sb59 (Sep 8, 2015)

I do large trout all the time using this salmon recipe. Lake trout will be just as good. All I ever use is hickory. I've never noticed any carry over smell, & I never clean my smoker. It smells like smoke. I do use diff. racks for meat & fish.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/198346/more-smoked-salmon


----------



## patg (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## siege (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm partial to alder when I smoke fish. Apple works well, too. 
 If you do end up with a bit of fishy odor, wash the parts of your smoker that are removable, like the racks, drip and water pans, etc. Then put a disposable pie pan full of fresh baking soda in the empty smoker, and let it run at 250° for an hour. Throw away the pan and baking soda after the smoker has cooked completely.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 9, 2015)

I like to use a dry brine 4:1 Sugar to salt (I use brown sugar and kosher salt) mix your brine put a layer of brine in a non reactive container. Put a layer of fish in, cover with more brine repeat. Let brine for 6-8 hours. Remove rinse and place on racks to dry. I season with other seasonings at this point if I want to. Air dry until the surface forms a pellicle. Will be slightly sticky and wet looking, but dry. Then smoke. I prefer to use lower temps up to  180Typically will start around 130-140 for first hour then bump up temps. Take to the texture you like. For wood I prefer to use fruit woods, alder, or white oak.

I will not smoke fish in a smoker I plan to use again soon for other types of meat. Especially if I have smoked tuna. Vinegar water mixture works great for cleaning and removing fishy odors.


----------

